# Has anyone tried Hydroxycut, Xenadrine, or Oxy Elite Pro?



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm working out and eating a bit better, but I just want a little extra push and energy to give a little more to my workouts. I'm doing a combo of stationary biking and p90x about 5 times a week. Now the eating, i could be doing a lot better on, but it seems that everything that's healthy for you is also so expensive! Oh I also take Fish Oil and multi vitamins, and sometimes St. John's Wort. I'm thinking about one of these supplements, leaning towards Oxy Elite.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I also used o drink green tea, but I can't remember why i stopped. I'm thinking about starting that up again about an hour before my workouts instead of the other pills. Any experiences?


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

if you want more energy and better nutrition just go toward protein and whey shakes. it would cost about the same to buy the hydroxycut.

hydroxycut can be dangerous. my brother used it a year ago and i noticed he had a lot of crazy energy and everything was working at first but it got too much and then he stopped taking them and i guess the withdrawal made him throw up for hours then he gained body fat back now he sticks to sports and eats regular protein and vegetables.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea, I'm on protein bars right now, and they are real filling. Thats a reason I am hesitant on those supplements, because of all the side effects I hear about. I was reading some reviews and comments about these after I posted this thread and it doesn't sound like something I want to take a risk with. I'll probably stick to green tea if anything. 'Preciate the reply though!


----------



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Honestly dude, stay away from those type of thermogenics. Hydroxycut is ****, so is oxy elite. Just money pits.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:ditto A friend of mines ex boyfriend tried losing weight from hydroxycut and he ended up getting A LOT of kidney stones. The stuff basically screws up your kidneys because it's releasing hormones from your adrenal glands to curb your appetite and give you that extra adrenaline push. Because this isn't happening naturally and you are forcing it through the pills, eventually, your kidneys will start to wear out. Try losing weight the normal way (watch your eating and working out).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I know USP labs make another product called Jack3d that's pretty good. It's got 1,3 DMAA in it, which is on the banned substance list for athletes and is Illegal in new zealand.

So you know it's good! :b

Never more than three scoops, never more than five days in a row and never go more than a month without taking at least a month off.

I use it before working out, and surfing on heavy days. It is really, really good, I can easily see it being pschologically habit forming if you're sucseptible to being so, I just don't get tired at all.

Great for those days when your energy is low after work or something, it pushed me through my first real plateau.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Aye, thanks for the input everyone. Yea, like I said, I have been working out and have changed my eating habits. I just wanted a little something to boost energy levels, but the more I read about these products and reviews on them is the more I'm certain I'm staying away from 'em. The only thing I'll try again is the green tea because I definitely felt an increase in energy when I used to drink it.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm taking hydroxycut right now and it's working fine for me. I just don't follow the instructions and take 6 a day. I use one pill 30 minutes before my workout and that's it. It gives me the extra energy to go hard on my workouts. It's basically just caffeine in a pill. I don't drink coffee or any other caffeinated beverages so 1 a day isn't really giving me any side effects.


----------



## ab451 (Jun 28, 2011)

okay guys, i had to jump in here and share my horror story with hydroxycut.

i wanted to lose some extra lbs, but i was working a lot and didnt have time to really exercise or eat only healthy foods, so i figured trying a fat burner couldnt hurt...right?...WRONG

i had the worst anxiety ive ever experienced!! seriously, i thought everyone i knew was going to die, it was bad. i wasnt myself on these pills, so i had to stop. never going down the fat burner road again!


----------



## angelmom (Jul 18, 2011)

wow, i wonder what is in it that cause that ?? maybe some some herb??


----------



## Rap (Apr 29, 2011)

Research "High Intensity Interval Training" and begin doing that as opposed to regular cardio exercise. You will lose weight WAY faster, as well as gain more benefits from doing traditional aerobic activity. Don't rely on substances to help you lose weight. That's unhealthy.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

hickorysmoked said:


> Yea, I'm on protein bars right now, and they are real filling. Thats a reason I am hesitant on those supplements, because of all the side effects I hear about. I was reading some reviews and comments about these after I posted this thread and it doesn't sound like something I want to take a risk with. I'll probably stick to green tea if anything. 'Preciate the reply though!


Although protein bars are good snack for protein, you should definitely get yourself a "Whey Protein" shake which you can buy from gnc or bodybuilding.com. Whey Protein is great to take post workout and will be more helpful overall than taking a simple protein bar post workout.

Regarding those supplements you listed above, my friend took Hydroxycut and it didn't do much for him, if anything at all, mostly due to him already being skinny and just using it in an attempt to get a six-pack.

Also be sure to try and cut out unhealthy sugars from your diet (ie. Soda & other flavored drinks), just stick with Water & lots of it.


----------



## ab451 (Jun 28, 2011)

i found this breakdown of fat burners that compares Oxy Elite Pro to Hydroxycut. Hope it helps! http://www.nutraplanet.com/oxyelite-pro-infographic.html


----------



## UnseenVigilante (Jan 25, 2005)

I took hydroxycut, lost 20 pounds, got an ulcer. Lol. It was worth it. Now the meds im taking for anxiety are better weight loss, and no side effects so far!


----------



## Nichiren (Aug 15, 2011)

hickorysmoked said:


> I'm working out and eating a bit better, but I just want a little extra push and energy to give a little more to my workouts. I'm doing a combo of stationary biking and p90x about 5 times a week. Now the eating, i could be doing a lot better on, but it seems that everything that's healthy for you is also so expensive! Oh I also take Fish Oil and multi vitamins, and sometimes St. John's Wort. I'm thinking about one of these supplements, leaning towards Oxy Elite.


Oxy Elite Pro is pretty good.
Stack it with Recreate and take two caps of each a day and as long as your diet is moderately good at least and you are exercising it will burn off the fat.


----------



## bmoney (Aug 17, 2011)

What time of day are you doing your workouts? For most people, not all, working out in the morning gives them a boost throughout the day. And I agree with mostly everyone on here about those weight-loss supplememts from stores like GNC... Stay away. Those products can get away with claimingf just about anything they want. I don't know if this is an option but getting a workout buddy can be motivational on the days when you really want to push yourself. I hope this helps


----------



## fatburners (Sep 17, 2011)

I hear it lot bad news about hydroxycut, the worse news i was hearing was that FDA saying about hydroxycut have hug side effect .Read this article here .

http://www.fatburnerspills.com/hydroxycut-fat-burner-review


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

yer better off just going to walgreens and buying bronkaid which contains ephedrine..add come caffeine and you are good to go..ephedrine is a much more potent fatburner than the garbage they sell at GNC..


----------



## Katyy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Big thumbs down to xenadrine*

BIG THUMBS DOWN TO XENADRINE. I have just been to the hospital to have my thyroid (or what's left of it) examined with ultrasound and been told that my thyroid is almost completely destroyed due to autoimmunization. This means the thyroid has made an immune response to its own tissue constituents effectively destroying it. 
Why has my thyroid destroyed itself? Answer: I USED XENADRINE FOR ONLY 2 MONTHS AT THE TIME EVERY 3 YEARS. As little as this has been enough for my thyroid to go into autoimmunization as it has been 'thinking' it's operating at a far too efficient rate so better destroy some of the healthy tissue to turn 'turn down' this rate.
I NOW HAVE PRACTICALLY NO THYROID AND HAVE TO TAKE THYROXIN FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE.


----------

